# circle jig



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I made a simple circle jig for my band saw and it works great for thin stock but when I try to cut something thick like a 2×4 it pulls the blade sideways when I feed the wood into the blade. What am I doing wrong thanks


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

How wide is your blade? For small circles use 3/16th blade or a 1/8.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I am using a 3/16th blade to cut a 3" circle


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Same issue last night. Using my 1/2" resaw blade. Works great on thin stock and even 3/4" MDF. Tried it on 3/4 plywood. Nope!

Thanks.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

The center of the pin must be aligned with the leading edge of the teeth….............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

is therena reason for it or is the saw just being cranky


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Karda, I just made one last year, and until I figured it out, I had the same problems you are having. If you aren't centered properly, it won't cut your circles without a lot of binding…....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

How are you supporting the wood to the left of the blade? If I understand your jig design, the dowel is the center of the piece you are cutting. So, that piece extends some distance to the left of the blade. If it is not supported, it may be tilting down toward the band saw table and pulling your blade with it.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks i never thought of that, I have been looking at other jigs and I see how I can do that thanks


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Note the circle jig I made, which can be seen at the link below. Note the plywood extends all the way to the support shaft. This does a couple things: 1) It causes the sawdust to be carried down into the dust collection system, rather than dumped on the table and in the air; and, 2) It offers support for the wood being cut and to the left of the blade.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/69321


----------



## LDO2802 (Mar 22, 2017)

Bigger wood, bigger blade


----------



## JayCee123 (Apr 22, 2016)

I vote for *Nubsnstubs*' idea … probably the location of the pivot.
Starting with a work piece flush up against the blade could also be a problem. Try cutting into an oversized work piece. Another words get wood on both sides of the blade before you start spinning the work piece.
That looks like a piece of PT decking. Looks like its an inch thick. Check your blade tooth count. You should try and have about 3 blade teeth in contact with the work piece.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the suggestions, I'll them if I ever get my new band saw together, they told me in the instruction how to put the table on but not that i would need three people to do it


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

maybe sooner than I think Got the hard part done, Ill be able to use my saw tomorrow


----------

